# ***OFFICIAL*** Patrick Cote vs.Alan Belcher Pre/Post Fight



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Patrick "The Predator" Cote facing Alan "The Talent" Belcher in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Edit: Dang ruined my fun lol

This should be a good fight. Not sure who to take.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote via what ever the hell turns his fancy. Belcher has nothing for Cote. 1st round KO.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Alan Belcher is gritty as hell... Cote has heavy hands and is very technical...


This promises to be a FOTN candidate....

Cote is coming off of a pretty long layoff though... and because of that I'm goin to choose Belcher for the upset.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Alan Belcher is gritty as hell... Cote has heavy hands and is very technical...
> 
> 
> This promises to be a FOTN candidate....
> ...


I just checked the betting odds Cote is actually the underdog, I am debating placing a bet but I am not sure which way the line will move as the fight approaches.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

In that case can't wait for the vbookie, and hoping the fight is as exciting as it seems like from these guys earlier matches. And hoping the long wait since seeing the Predator in there doesn't affect him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not trusting Cote's gas tank being out for so long with a knee injury. Belcher is a tough well rounded guy I say Cote gases in the third and Belcher steals the fight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I remember seeing a vid showing Cote being pretty out of shape during this layoff. Might take Belcher for this reason.


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

If Belcher wades through punches to land his own, like he did against Gouviea, he'll get KTFO. Cotes chin is too solid and he has too much KO power for that to work. Has potential to be a great fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I just checked the betting odds Cote is actually the underdog, I am debating placing a bet but I am not sure which way the line will move as the fight approaches.


It will move in Cotes favor IMO.... but that lay off is almost like a curse...

Cote in full fight condition is another story..... he'd catch Belcher..

But Belcher is no warm up fight.... this has potential for Alan all day..

They should have given Patrick somebody like.... Goviea, Bisbing, Sakara or Irvin..... as a warm up..


I just think Belcher is too dangerous for any fighter coming off of a long injury/layoff.....


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's hoping for a war!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Cote! Cotecotecote...

Cote

Cote

Cote! Cotecotecote...

Cote

Cote


(in the rhythm of Bounching Souls "Ole")


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Obviously i'm going for Cote as he's one of my favs but this is a damn tough test for his first fight back. Belcher looked awesome against Gouveia i really hope Cote has pushed himself damn hard in camp...but i'm confident he'll win.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I got Cote in this fight. Glad to see him back, and I cant wait for the war.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I voted for "The Predator", I'll be cheering for him, but I have a feeling Belcher is going to take this. And then he will be the UFC's newest middle weight project.

By the way, IMO... if there is a fight, in recent memory, to try to attract a new MMA fan... this is it right here!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I sincerely hope Cote rips this douche's head off. If this fight goes to the 3rd round I can see ring-rust having a profound effect on Cote's conditioning - that's why he'll look to push the tempo early and look for the KO, hopefully finding it in the 1st round.

So yeah, Cote R1 KO.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been impressed with Belcher his last couple of fights. He seems scrappy and has impressive kicks. I do hope he cuts that fugly mop before the fight tho. Belcher by head kick ko!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Belcher is my favourite to win, hes gonna kick Cotes legs to pieces.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Everyone before me has nailed my thoughts exactly. Lol, reading this thread you can see that a lot people are analyzing with their minds and voting with their hearts. Fair enough. I think Belchar wins this because of the layoff.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think people underestimate how motivated this being in Montreal has Cote. I guarantee he will show up capable of going the full 15 but planning on cosiderably less..


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a fan of both these guys and think this could be a great, great fight. As with a lot of other folks in this thread, I would normally say Cote takes it but I dunno about the layoff. I guess I give them even odds in my mind. That being said, I'll be pulling for Cote since he's coming back from that injury and he's a bit older. If one of them has to lose I would prefer it be the young guy who's career can handle it better.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Is it just me or is Belcher one goofy dude...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am definitely taking Cote here. Belcher is one tough fighter and has a very good skill set, but I think that Cote is better. I think that Cote will shake off the break from fighting after the first round, and I think that he will finish Belcher.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

cote by wtflolktfobbq.....and of course my opinion is always unbaised....


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cote has always fought hard good fight and i totally expect him to come in this in shape and ready for a war IMO:thumb02:


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

belcher is gonna establish himself in this fight as a future contender. 

i think if he takes him time he will make Cote make a mistake, belcher will rock him, then sub him.

i dont think Cote will ever get back to a title shot. 

i think belcher could but he needs to be smarter in the cage and not take so many risks blocking punches with his face.

altho ppl arent saying belcher has a great chin aswell.... he does.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

alizio said:


> belcher is gonna establish himself in this fight as a future contender.
> 
> i think if he takes him time he will make Cote make a mistake, belcher will rock him, then sub him.
> 
> ...


i do agree tht belcher has a chin but if cote is comin back well prepared hes gonna take this:thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Is it just me or is Belcher one goofy dude...


From what I've seen of him he is definitely one goofy bastard. I do root for him though. Always liked the muay thai style fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

alizio said:


> belcher is gonna establish himself in this fight as a future contender.
> 
> i think if he takes him time he will make Cote make a mistake, belcher will rock him, then sub him.
> 
> ...


Belcher has a solid chin but Cote has a legendary chin, you say Belcher will rock Cote but thats a hard one to live up to considering Cote has fought Scott Smith, Drew Mcfedries, Kendal Grove, Chris Leben and Anderson Silva and has never in his career even appeared overly phased by a punch. Belcher does not have the kind of power to rock Cote.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Cote via what ever the hell turns his fancy. Belcher has nothing for Cote. 1st round KO.


:sarcastic12:

Hug 'em 'til they're on the floor man. You'll see 




> Belcher has a solid chin but Cote has a legendary chin, you say Belcher will rock Cote but thats a hard one to live up to considering Cote has fought Scott Smith, Drew Mcfedries, Kendal Grove, Chris Leben and Anderson Silva and has never in his career even appeared overly phased by a punch. Belcher does not have the kind of power to rock Cote.


He doesn't need that power to win the fight. Cote won't get inside of Belcher's range much to throw punches because Alan's going to keep him outside with kicks. Cote's kicks aren't even comparable to Alan's. I see Alan leg kicking Cote into oblivion for the first round and a half and then opening up with his clinch game, landing a few long punches, super man punches etc once Cote stops using what little footwork he does use, and wearing Cote down. Belcher has the speed to stay out of hte way of Cote's big ass hay makers, too, so I don't see that happening. On the ground... I don't see it on the ground much because I don't think either of them have the TD to overrun the others' TDD. If it does go there, Belcher will be up fast, and Cote will more than likely be up fast as well. If the opportunity presents itself though, I see Belcher being able to finish via submission more often than Cote.* 

I still think the MMA world highly underrates Belcher on the whole, he's an extremely solid fighter who's tough competition for anyone on any given day.

*Toxic: Note this is mostly in good fun with me playing Devil's Advocate since you hug Cote's nuts so hard  I do think Belcher will win, but I'm being a dick about it because of that haha. I'd expect the same of you any time I mention anything to do with Maia or Fitch 

Also, we still need to sig bet.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

First off, anybody has the power the knockout anyone. The human jaw is relatively fragile. The guys with the iron "chins" are usually just the guys with deceptive defense who manage to not get hit cleanly on the button and have great recovery and punch resistance. Unless it's perfect, it's really hard to hurt a guy like Cote, but I have never believed anyone is or was impervious to being KO'd clean. Even Mark Hunt was stretched as he got older.

That said, I need to analyze Belcher a bit more, he's a good fighter but I see Cote as the tougher and more technical of the two. His defense is as tight as his punches. I could also see Belcher dragging it to the mat and winning a decision but I'll take Cote by UD in a tight kickboxing match.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> He doesn't need that power to win the fight. Cote won't get inside of Belcher's range much to throw punches because Alan's going to keep him outside with kicks.


 Based on what? Who has Belcher suscessfully used this strategy against? Who used it on Cote? The answer to both is nobody.


> Cote's kicks aren't even comparable to Alan's. I see Alan leg kicking Cote into oblivion for the first round and a half and then opening up with his clinch game, landing a few long punches, super man punches etc once Cote stops using what little footwork he does use, and wearing Cote down. Belcher has the speed to stay out of hte way of Cote's big ass hay makers, too, so I don't see that happening.


 Dude maybe you missed the memo but Cote isn't really throwing wild haymakers much anymore, since working with Delegrotte he has became much more composed and actually used his boxing instead of getting into a battle of wills.


> On the ground... I don't see it on the ground much because I don't think either of them have the TD to overrun the others' TDD. If it does go there, Belcher will be up fast, and Cote will more than likely be up fast as well. If the opportunity presents itself though, I see Belcher being able to finish via submission more often than Cote.*


 Cote subbed J-Mac on the ground, Belcher's biggest sub is his lucky guillotine against Kang (who was whooping that ass)


> I still think the MMA world highly underrates Belcher on the whole, he's an extremely solid fighter who's tough competition for anyone on any given day.p


 Belcher is tough but he is Nate Quarry tough, he is nobodies cake walk but he will never amount to much.


> *Toxic: Note this is mostly in good fun with me playing Devil's Advocate since you hug Cote's nuts so hard  I do think Belcher will win, but I'm being a dick about it because of that haha. I'd expect the same of you any time I mention anything to do with Maia or Fitch
> 
> Also, we still need to sig bet.


Its not so much as I hug his nuts hard, as much as I don't think he gets the proper respect as a fighter, his early UFC fights he got into battles of wills, people see he lost to Joe Doerkson on Wikepedia and say oh he must suck, they forget Cote dominated that fight and that Joe thought he was going home to his bitch wife after and was pissed he was gonna have to see her (he was divorced for over a year at this point), they look at that damn Lutter loss and say he has no ground game despite the fact he has proven to have one.

Oh and your on for the sig bet.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Based on what? Who has Belcher suscessfully used this strategy against? Who used it on Cote? The answer to both is nobody.


I don't think he's exactly needed to TBH, but that doesn't mean he's incapable of doing so. He's always kept good range in his fights as he's at his best just outside striking range, throwing leg kicks and then coming in to strike and getting out. Albeit he does eat a few shots quite often while doing this, but it just takes more refinement and he's spot on to that gameplan. I think he already has a sizable speed advantage on Cote (by this I mean speed on his feet and moving, not necessarily striking, though I do think he's faster there, too, but the advantage isn't as big as it is in movement), too, which will only help him do this. 



> Dude maybe you missed the memo but Cote isn't really throwing wild haymakers much anymore, since working with Delegrotte he has became much more composed and actually used his boxing instead of getting into a battle of wills.


I have noticed that and while they may not be wild any m ore, they're still hay makers many times. He's improved his jabs but Belcher will still have kicking reach on him jabbing. Belcher has always been very, very technical with his Muay Thai and I think that will be the difference. I think that once a fighter realizes plan A isn't working, he'll revert back to his old self and Cote will try and turn it into a brawl, which i think Belcher will come out on top of.



> Cote subbed J-Mac on the ground, Belcher's biggest sub is his lucky guillotine against Kang (who was whooping that ass)


Submissions aren't lucky unless you land on someones arm and break it. He saw the opportunity that was there and he took it. 



> Belcher is tough but he is Nate Quarry tough, he is nobodies cake walk but he will never amount to much.


In the past, yes, but I feel he's improving every fight and I believe that, while he'll most likely never win a belt, he can at least get a shot at it in the near future if he keeps on it. I feel the same about Cote.



> Its not so much as I hug his nuts hard, as much as I don't think he gets the proper respect as a fighter, his early UFC fights he got into battles of wills, people see he lost to Joe Doerkson on Wikepedia and say oh he must suck, they forget Cote dominated that fight and that Joe thought he was going home to his bitch wife after and was pissed he was gonna have to see her (he was divorced for over a year at this point), they look at that damn Lutter loss and say he has no ground game despite the fact he has proven to have one.


I feel the exact same way about Belcher. I think people severely overlook how technical the man is and how much he puts out there.



> Oh and your on for the sig bet.


I'll come up with terms later.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Going with the canadian boy here i will b cheering for cote with everyone else in the Bell Center


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Too bad this fight isn't getting as much press as the other ones. 

I really feel that this entire card will be filled with Knockouts. At the very least all wars...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

cote by tko rnd two belcher likes to defend punches with his face


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to watch more fights before my final thoughts, but im going for Belcher via Hard Head/Cardio.

I just personally believe that Belcher had been improving more, but i have tons of respect for both fighters


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> cote by tko rnd two belcher likes to defend punches with his face


Hah...hah...it's so true. That's what will makes the fight entertaining. It's going to end in a brawl one way or another eventually. Hope it's going to be a Garcia vs Korean Zombie type match. Heck I'm expecting it to some extent, but more technical.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Watching the fight network and I am possibly even more pumped for this fight they interviewed David Louseau,Jonathan Goulet, GSP and Howard Grant (one of the top boxing trainers in Canada) about how Cote's training has been going and they all said he should destroy Belcher. Mauro Ranallo also said he has visited the gym and saw Cote sparing and said that he doesn't appear to have any rust and that the improvement in Cote's hand speed is phenomenal. Very interested to see Cote's hands in action because there has been alot of talk from Firas Zahabi and Howard Grant about how they have really been working on his hand speed. Can't wait.

Cote has been working with TriStar, BTT and Sityodong to get ready, think about the variety of sparing partners? I know BTT Canada brought in Murilo Bustamante and Palhares to work on BJJ, he works wrestling with GSP. 

Trai, in case you didn't know this means your gonna be rocking a Cote sig for a while.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Cote to stop Belcher. Since they will likely strike, Cote should have the advantage as he has a great chin and powerful hands. Belcher is a good striker but he was hurt by Akiyama and Cote probably hits harder.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> Cote to stop Belcher. Since they will likely strike, Cote should have the advantage as he has a great chin and powerful hands. Belcher is a good striker but he was hurt by Akiyama and Cote probably hits harder.


I definitely believe that Cote hits harder and I think that his striking has developed a lot. If he is patient, and fights smart, I think that he will definitely get the win here.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If all goes well this is what I expect on Saturday...

Cote vs McFedries
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Patrick_Cote_vs_Andrew_McFedries_UFN_12?vid=10001183


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Belcher has improved so much in his last few fights.

his ground game is decent, his striking is getting better everytime, less eating punches and counters.

i think alot of ppl are sleeping on him.

in fact, i think he will go on a title shot run after beating Cote.

if worst comes to worst, just rub that funky tattoo in Cotes face, it will confuse and disgust him at the same time.... "fat elvis??", "that fat guy from beetlejuice??"....

by the time Patrick figures out its a horrible tat of Johnny Cash he will be locked in a kimura


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ring rust!
That's the big "X-factor" for me.
I would have picked Cote easily, but i don't know how his lay-off will affect him.
belcher has improved a lot lately, he's not as talented as Cote imo, but he is a "hard-worker" and a fighter.
I realy don't know...
If it goes the distance, Belcher by decision.
If not, Cote stops him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher better be gathering up his pillow and blankie because its almost nap time for him.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hope the first two rows have their mits ready for Belcher's head.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

we'll see if Cote doesn't blow his wad in the first


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That place is about to blow up


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Belcher gets points for coming to the ring with little wing.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Belcher looks HUGH


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Love Cote's entrance music. I actually thought that would be a great song to come out to.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

wow dead center to the balls


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

nice pass ala gsp

p.s looks like cote got iron balls too


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

lol calm down Belcher, you haven't won anything yet


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

great fight


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Belcher is surprising me. I thought Patrick would have put him in trouble early but he's holding his own. 

Wow, Belcher is taking those punches and staying in the pocket.

Edit: Hooooooly shit


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I think that slam KO'd Cote...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Incredible.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SUCK ON IT TOXIC


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy shit, I know Toxic is pissed. Too bad Cote's a good guy. Alan comes off as a bit dense...


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Belcher's fun!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

belcher looks like frickin HW , still good win for him , cote will come back strong .


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

dam, that sucks - pullin for Cte


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Spiking??????


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Not a spike, lame as hell excuse.

Good fight, Belcher looked quicker and more versatile on the feet.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> SUCK ON IT TOXIC


This x100000


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Belcher has gone crazy. Calling out Silva?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Not necessarily a bad come back for Cote. He was doing well, landing some bombs, had two takedowns, and didn't seem damaged from the kicks. But that slam was ugly, and Belcher moved very fast to the choke


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

What an absolute dick.

I'm gonna be cheering for all of Belcher's opponents in the future...

And what the hell was he thinking at the end, he won the fight fair and square, but Silva would completely tool him.

Ohh and it defo wasn't a spike, no extra weight came down on his neck to cause any real damage.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Spiking??????


Wasn't a spike, he A) didn't have control of his head and B) he landed face first. Totally legit, slam KO'd him too, his arms went limp for a second.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I'll never bet against my own instinct again. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

out 4 the count said:


> What an absolute dick.
> 
> I'm gonna be cheering for all of Belcher's opponents in the future...
> 
> ...




What?

Hows he a dick again?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Wasn't a spike, he A) didn't have control of his head and B) he landed face first. Totally legit, slam KO'd him too, his arms went limp for a second.


Well is it really required to have control of the head for it to constitute as a spike? 

and yeah I saw that too, I definitely thought the slam KO'd him


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> I think Belcher has gone crazy. Calling out Silva?


He's a middleweight, Anderson is middleweight champion. Why would hebnot ask for the opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Belcher vs maia??


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

spike? yeah, it was. he both lifted him, and drove him down. but yeah, you can say it was a slam, but he had him in the literal piledriver position LOL.

my reaction though was: WOAH! that was sick! Belcher is a wild man. I feel like he has retard strength.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Fun fight, great start to the card.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

out 4 the count said:


> What an absolute dick.
> 
> I'm gonna be cheering for all of Belcher's opponents in the future...
> 
> And what the hell was he thinking at the end, he won the fight fair and square, but Silva would completely tool him.



How is he a dick? He wants to fight for the title- definitely not the only to call out the current champ. Dude just won a good fight over someone who has fought for the title and now he wants to get a shot. You're seriously pissed over that???


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow that slam was amazingly cool. I really wish he didn't do it to Cote, though. Then I could be happy about it instead of pissed. Nice finish though.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Well is it really required to have control of the head for it to constitute as a spike?
> 
> and yeah I saw that too, I definitely thought the slam KO'd him


A spike is when he piledrives the top of his head into the mat like a WWE piledriver.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic hasn't posted yet, I think he might've broke his computer along with all his other belongings in rage...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Very dissapointing, Cote was landing the better strikes and almost had that kimora. Nasty slam and Belcher capitalized on it, my hats off to him.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

Walker said:


> How is he a dick? He wants to fight for the title- definitely not the only to call out the current champ. Dude just won a good fight over someone who has fought for the title and now he wants to get a shot. You're seriously pissed over that???


No, not that at all actually, I think he's stupid for that.

The reason was firstly, he knew quite clearly he kicked him straight between the legs but chased straight after him like he'd landed the killer blow. On top of that the whole disrespect he showed throughout.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never actually seen a spike called, outside of a warning. As long as the guys head isn't vertical to the ground it's usually ok.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Very dissapointing, Cote was landing the better strikes and almost had that kimora. Nasty slam and Belcher capitalized on it, my hats off to him.


I felt that Belcher had better strikes but to each his own


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> I felt that Belcher had better strikes but to each his own


All he really landed were some body kicks really though and no judge has ever scored kicks to the body and legs as much as strikes to the head. Cote was landing combo's and finding a home.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Very dissapointing, Cote was landing the better strikes and almost had that kimora. Nasty slam and Belcher capitalized on it, my hats off to him.


First round I think Belcher got the best of it, second round for sure was Cote. Great fight regardless!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn, I underrated Belcher's chin, Cote broke his hand.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you Belcher I have liked watching him since I started watching UFC and great to see him pick up a huge win and his striking looked good in the 1st the slam was sick and the submission victory was awesome but learn some head movement


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I am extremely disappointed. I have become a huge Cote fan and it sucked watching him lose. It was a dangerous fight to come back on but he will be back and once he gets back into the swing of things, he will be as dangerous as ever.

Belcher fought a good fight, and he got the win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to say that Belcher has a hard chin. He took a lot of flush shots...stupid slam. It would have been 1 round a piece leading up to the third with a wild brawl to the finish...so I hoped. 

Think it's time Vitor fights against em then winner gets Anderson Silva. Belcher is a quirky fighter. Damn that hill billy Johnny Cash loving Muay Thai fighter.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> All he really landed were some body kicks really though and no judge has ever scored kicks to the body and legs as much as strikes to the head. Cote was landing combo's and finding a home.


That happened in the second it was mostly one sided for Belcher in the first. Cote's gas tank was holding up better than I thought it would. Nice job by Belcher not lifting Cote too high for the slam at the end and getting the choke. Lame complaining by Cote that it was a spike when it clearly wasn't after the fight. 

Why does Belcher think he deserves a title shot? What for beating Cote on a 17 month double knee surgery layoff and beating Gouveia? You lost to Jason Day fool and Akiyama beat you down for two rounds then fought you even in the third with his eye swelled shut from a broken orbital bone. Belcher couldn't out strike a judo player and thinks he can out strike Anderson Silva. Shit is laughable.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

osmium said:


> That happened in the second it was mostly one sided for Belcher in the first. Cote's gas tank was holding up better than I thought it would. Nice job by Belcher not lifting Cote too high for the slam at the end and getting the choke. Lame complaining by Cote that it was a spike when it clearly wasn't after the fight.
> 
> Why does Belcher think he deserves a title shot? What for beating Cote on a 17 month double knee surgery layoff and beating Gouveia? You lost to Jason Day fool and Akiyama beat you down for two rounds then fought you even in the third with his eye swelled shut from a broken orbital bone. Belcher couldn't out strike a judo player and thinks he can out strike Anderson Silva. Shit is laughable.


You know I was thinking the same thing, but then I realized it would super fun to watch Andy against Belcher cuz he's going to be a human punching bag for five full rounds. How much punishment can the cowboy take...lolz. Would make for a fun drinking game.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> Lame complaining by Cote that it was a spike when it clearly wasn't after the fight.


You do realize that he wasn't watching it right? Its real easy to judge in your armchair and have seen 5 replays, its a little different if your the guy who just had 2000 pounds of force come down on your head.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You do realize that he wasn't watching it right? Its real easy to judge in your armchair and have seen 5 replays, its a little different if your the guy who just had 2000 pounds of force come down on your head.


 
Agreed Things happen so fast and unless your sitting down and watch it in slow mo you cant tell the difference especially if you were just droped on your fn head


----------



## truthBtold (May 9, 2010)

thank god Alan wanted to fight. Cote can go away now. he is very boring unless the other fighter is very agg (like mcfredries). his striking is vastly overrated and his ground game isnt good.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Why does Belcher think he deserves a title shot? What for beating Cote on a 17 month double knee surgery layoff and beating Gouveia? You lost to Jason Day fool and Akiyama beat you down for two rounds then fought you even in the third with his eye swelled shut from a broken orbital bone. Belcher couldn't out strike a judo player and thinks he can out strike Anderson Silva. Shit is laughable.[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure most people thought he beat Akiyama. IMO he was ripped off in that fight. I don't think he deserves a title shot but he's not far from it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote will come back, he didn't look the best last night but Shogun looked like crap when he came back against Coleman and he inspired some hope last night.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, it sucks that Cote broke his hand.. atleast it won't be suck a long lay-off now, but still.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Cote will be back. Looked good last night striking and I think he would have ended up finishing him if he stayed on his feet and didn't try to wrestle.

Credit to Belcher though. Good kicks and a sick slam. Finished Cote off really well with the RNC.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cote's lay-off was just too long imo. He didn't look bad, but 17 months is just a very long period.
Plus, Belcher has improved a lot in his last fights. He is evolving into a good fighter.

Cote will come back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> Cote will be back. Looked good last night striking and I think he would have ended up finishing him if he stayed on his feet and didn't try to wrestle.
> 
> Credit to Belcher though. Good kicks and a sick slam. Finished Cote off really well with the RNC.


I agree, I think Cote let the talk about how he wasn't a complete fighter get to him and he wanted to prove he was well rounded which is why he shot in on Belcher and why he gave up position to go for that kimura.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

the ultimate said:


> Cote will be back. Looked good last night striking and I think he would have ended up finishing him if he stayed on his feet and didn't try to wrestle.
> 
> Credit to Belcher though. Good kicks and a sick slam. Finished Cote off really well with the RNC.


Honestly, I don't think so. The second round, yes, but he looked very, very stiff in the first one and looked somewhat sluggish. Sure it's probably due to the lay off but still. Second round he loosened up and showed a bit of promise though so hopefully he'll get back into full swing soon barring more injuries...


Toxic, I'll have your avatar or sig ready later bud


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. The second round, yes, but he looked very, very stiff in the first one and looked somewhat sluggish. Sure it's probably due to the lay off but still. Second round he loosened up and showed a bit of promise though so hopefully he'll get back into full swing soon barring more injuries...
> 
> 
> Toxic, I'll have your avatar or sig ready later bud


I wish death upon your future children...


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. The second round, yes, but he looked very, very stiff in the first one and looked somewhat sluggish. Sure it's probably due to the lay off but still. Second round he loosened up and showed a bit of promise though so hopefully he'll get back into full swing soon barring more injuries...
> 
> 
> Toxic, I'll have your avatar or sig ready later bud


I know what you mean but he was connecting a lot and I think they would have caught up with Belcher. It's all hypothetical though as Belcher did well and has looked impressive for a while now. Cote will be back though.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I still think Toxic and others are down playing Belchers striking. He landed some good punches and those kicks were phenomenal.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I too was disappointed for Cote's loss as I actually quite like him both as a fighter and as a bloke, but Belcher isn't exactly a tune up fight. Excellent finish with the pedigree then choke. Belcher's getting better and better. I still chalk Cote's loss to ring rust though. Next fight he will no doubt make an example, and it's not like he looked bad or anything, just a bit tentative in the 1st round.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I agree, I think Cote let the talk about how he wasn't a complete fighter get to him and he wanted to prove he was well rounded which is why he shot in on Belcher and why he gave up position to go for that kimura.


I agree. I was surprised that Cote was looking for takedowns as I was expecting him to come out and strike with Belcher the whole time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I agree. I was surprised that Cote was looking for takedowns as I was expecting him to come out and strike with Belcher the whole time.


Me to and I was really surprised that after passing Belcher's guard that he gave that up instead of Gnp'ing, but I know he had brought in Murilo Bustamante and Palhares to work on his BJJ so I think he felt like he had something to prove since his ground game has been dogged and seen as his Achilles heal since the Lutter fight.


----------

